# A drawing of my red VT Akai (RIP)



## blackmoonflower (Sep 10, 2020)

I originally drew this because I was inspired by my VT, Akai, who was a pretty red punk of a fish. He died suddenly not long after I did this, I'd had him for about a year. Fine one day, gone the next. I was devastated but didn't let it stop me and I've added to my betta collection. So I consider this an honorary piece to Akai. It was made to be used as a design for acrylic charms, also shown here.


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

It's lovely! RIP baby boy💗


----------

